# Indyan,Pathik & goobimama new mods



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

Lo bhai Grudgy aur mehul ne chodda toh inko bana diya. Mazze karo 

and goobimama too  Fodriya pulao


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Indyan & Pathik new mods*

wow... congrats guys..


----------



## hullap (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Indyan & Pathik new mods*

yea,
were were having a discussion at irc now


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats all of them


----------



## New (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats guys..


----------



## nvidia (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

congo congo


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats all of you.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 23, 2008)

great. congrats


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL!



> * Pathik (n=x@59.182.227.170) has joined #think-digit
> <hullap> here comes our spammer mod
> <kalpik> Pathik, congrats!
> <kalpik>
> ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats guyz


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

zomg lolz 
congrats 
Pathik is an all timer


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

lolzzz kalpik... dont mind waise... just for fun...


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Mind? Mind what?


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

abe ... grrrrrrrrrrr bahut tej hai re tu


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Never mind


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone ready to volunteer for a ban testing?


----------



## hullap (Jun 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> LOL!



it was my idea, so i should have posted


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anyone ready to volunteer for a ban testing?


Ban me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anyone ready to volunteer for a ban testing?


Lol spammaron ko bhi mod bana rahe hain.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Anyone ready to volunteer for a ban testing?


\ban the noobs


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol spammaron ko bhi mod bana rahe hain.



Waise toh tujhko admin banana chahiye!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

Woo! three years of spamming finally paid off! congrats pathik! and others too!

 no offence...


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats everyone


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Woo! three years of spamming finally paid off! congrats pathik! and others too!
> 
> no offence...


sambahl k bhai, ban ho jayega. Ab bhai log spammer spammer matt karo, kuch post karne layak nahi rahoge  congrats bolo aur chup chap vatlo. Nahi toh pathik bhai ko gussa aa jayega.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 23, 2008)

lol.

goobi,pathik:make them repent their stupid mistake,.

congrats btw.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations 'Opera'bhai, 'Asus'bhai and 'Mac'bhai


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG WTF ?

Lets see... Pathik replaces Mehul even though kalpik is already there. 
Milind replaces Ashwin
Indyan replaces whom ?

and HTF did the spammer become a super mod ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and HTF did the spammer become a super mod ?


Agar NewsBytes Mod ho sakta hai toh Pathik kyon nah


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG!!!

Congratulations dear Milind, Pallab & Pathik. 

Abhi bahi log sambhall ke... Apun ki badmashi hai ab forum pe


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OMG WTF ?
> 
> Lets see... Pathik replaces Mehul even though kalpik is already there.
> Milind replaces Ashwin
> ...


No one replaced no one.. They are just new mods


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats....  All Dudes...

Its time I take the Crown of Spammer from Pathik


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2008)

abbe pathik ke bachche..tu pehle mera pehle id ka ban utha...


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> No one replaced no one.. They are just new mods


+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Agar NewsBytes Mod ho sakta hai toh Pathik kyon nah



good point



kalpik said:


> No one replaced no one.. They are just new mods


I meant filling vacancies


Quiz_Master said:


> Congrats....  All Dudes...
> 
> Its time I take the Crown of Spammer from Pathik


you ? 
look at my post count and posts per day then talk.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good point
> 
> 
> I meant filling vacancies
> ...


^^ I was also talking about vacancies..


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

Well to be true all of them fully deserved this.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

congratz guys, btw I am having difficulty in replying to threads, I mean I can used the advanced reply box(newreply.php), every time it says that 'your message si too short, please type at least one character'


----------



## din (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a great news. Very happy bout it.

Hearty Congrats to All "Blue" guys who turned "Green".

Pathik - recently he became freebird and now mod too


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to the Google bot(Pathik), Indyan and Goobi


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> every time it says that 'your message si too short, please type at least one character'



Yeah I had that problem too. I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.  BTW, who said Mods can't spam? There are always exceptions.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 23, 2008)

Tino ek saath mad ho gaye 
Mad hone ki bahut bahut badhai 



narangz said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Congratulations dear Milind, Pallab & Pathik.
> 
> Abhi bahi log sambhall ke... Apun ki *badmashi* hai ab forum pe



Isse pehle main kuch bolu Khamosh ------


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ ROFL 

Abhe yaar dhamki dete ho?


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 23, 2008)

"With great power comes great responsibility" ... go guyz go wear your underwear on the outside .... its your day ..... congrats ....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

congrats pathik,goobi and Indyan(I hardly know you! ) and the mod who unbanned me  

a que: isnt it too freedom "consuming"(as in ,you cant reply as you wish  ) to be a mod  .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup, most of the guys after becomin mods become suppressive, i mean less active
like Shantanu, Kalpik and some others.




Pathik said:


> Thanks guys.  BTW, who said Mods can't spam? There are always exceptions.


ahh...music to my ears


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

lol.......welcome back Praka too


----------



## anandk (Jun 23, 2008)

well well, another change of guards ! my congratulations to all 3


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

It might be for the first time that a bot is chosen as a mod. lol
botish mod ? haha


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

less active : i think you are forgetting something my friend .. the mods go invisible many times.. not me though but other do.. so you cant see them , but they are active.. 

regarding me : i was very much active when there was no other active due to personal reason.. i wasnt active for only 1 month or so.. and you say this.. hurts man..


----------



## Indyan (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just realised 


techno_funky said:


> "With great power comes great responsibility" ... go guyz go wear your underwear on the outside .... its your day ..... congrats ....


No matter how much power you give me, aint gonna do that 

P.S. : Well, if you give me EMMA then ....!!!


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 23, 2008)

congratulation guys


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

@Shantanu
sorry bro if it hurts u, maybe i was less active 

i first mistook Indyan for Gaurav Indian 

@Indyan
u mean Watson? lol


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2008)

Any guys want to guess how long it'll take for anyone to beat Pathik for the no. of posts?


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

@dominator- Nah she can't be Indyan's


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

Indyan said:


> P.S. : Well, if you give me EMMA then ....!!!


whos this EMMA......the birthday galpeek-a-boo
I recall the DNA structure by Watson and Crick


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all 3 mods


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 23, 2008)

lol nice...

Keep up the good work


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all 3.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> congrats pathik,goobi and Indyan(I hardly know you! ) and the mod who unbanned me
> 
> a que: isnt it too freedom "consuming"(as in ,you cant reply as you wish  ) to be a mod  .



Khabardar hoshiyar Praka Maharaj padar rahe hai


----------



## Indyan (Jun 23, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @Indyan
> u mean Watson? lol


yep! shez the one.


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

^^Nooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

lolz..


----------



## din (Jun 23, 2008)

Aaaaw . Indyan - You are the 'old' Pallab ? ?  ? I mean on the era of Sunny (Sunnydiv) etc ? (Pallab eating Pulav - that person ? ? )

I never knew !!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 23, 2008)

Bacho shanti
emma mere pass baithi hue hai


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2008)

din said:


> Aaaaw . Indyan - You are the 'old' Pallab ? ?  ? I mean on the era of Sunny (Sunnydiv) etc ? (Pallab eating Pulav - that person ? ? )
> 
> I never knew !!!!


Yes


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jun 23, 2008)

congratulations to all u guys


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 23, 2008)

Indyan said:


> yep! shez the one.



Hey hey hey!! Watch it kiddo. 

She's mine. All mine. 

Even grudgy couldn't have her (well, maybe in his dreams he did). 



(oops, i accidentally pressed edit instead of quote)


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> congrats pathik,goobi and Indyan(I hardly know you! ) and the mod who unbanned me
> 
> a que: isnt it too freedom "consuming"(as in ,you cant reply as you wish  ) to be a mod  .



Lol! Who banned you and why ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2008)

Did anyone say Emma Watson? Get in line please.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

^who knows?still I am roaming here.I am like a wounded lion you know  I can vouch I cannot tolerate flamewars again   I can see you there in Linux For You Forums sometime soon.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

Emma is future Lindsay Lohan...tehehe


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^who knows?still I am roaming here.I am like a wounded lion you know  I can vouch I cannot tolerate flamewars again   I can see you there in Linux For You Forums sometime soon.



Arre yaar LFY forum is in a big mess! I am trying to get in touch with the admin! I was  getting totally pissed off deleting 100s of spam threads everyday and then I gave up!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2008)

Who in their right mind would make me a mod? This is really weird! (and flattering nonetheless!). Thanks a lot guys for the congrats messages pouring in. 

I was wondering what narangz meant when I got an email from him congratulating me for something. 

As for people on my watchlist:
Metalhead 
Praka (heheheh!)
Pathiks (although, I guess I can't can him now can I?)
Din (you better post something new on your blog or out you go!)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

goobi ,you are here to unban me!you know  else I can come to goa to capture ur rig and unban myself  it aint a long distance


----------



## adi007 (Jun 24, 2008)

goobimama and Pathik u too look cool in green...


----------



## anispace (Jun 24, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Any guys want to guess how long it'll take for anyone to beat Pathik for the no. of posts?



i think Praka can do it. He is in second place. Maybe some MS fanboys can help him..


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Who in their right mind would make me a mod? This is really weird! (and flattering nonetheless!). Thanks a lot guys for the congrats messages pouring in.
> 
> I was wondering what narangz meant when I got an email from him congratulating me for something.
> 
> ...


metaaaaaaaaaaal...lolz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

@goobimama
rite
u shud be giving a treat to goobi, ur cat..lol


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Goobi, Pathik(tu bhi?? ) and Indyan!
Is baar to bulk me mods banaye gaye hain


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2008)

ahh finally pathik ..... kewl
it would have been cool if gx and praka and arya had been made mods too 
ban fest.


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 24, 2008)

thread has gone haywire already  congrats.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2008)

and *emma watson*

congo to goobi and indyan also if they are happy with this new time job


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 24, 2008)

goobi:abe tera to avatar bhi green ho gaya,lol.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats you all.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2008)

Now thats really a great surprise but a good one. Congratulations guys.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats guys!


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations guys


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations .


----------



## manas (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats ....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 24, 2008)

@Giga-Change in siggy!! Nice one


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> Emma is future Lindsay Lohan...tehehe


Fight over the future, the present is mine  BTW goobi, Green Apple eh!


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats buddies..


----------



## trigger (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations guys


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

whats with you guys fighting over a little girl who might very well be the next big failure ?


----------



## shantanu (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ lolzzzz


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Fight over the future, the present is mine  BTW goobi, Green Apple eh!


the symptoms are quite prominent of her age, recently she celebrated *peek-a-boo *birthday especially for her fans...lolz ...google it


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 24, 2008)

congo to all


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

@T159-

You naughty boy 

Hey that surprise you sent was just for one day?


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

Abey mere gmail ki toh band hi baja di uske surprise ne.


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ LOL  Same here.

But I dowloaded all the attachments & that was easy. But when I tried to forward it then it took ages


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

^^now see how much pain it was for me to upload and send 
Am building part 2, but damn things take time to upload


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the effort


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^now see how much pain it was for me to upload and send
> Am building part 2, but damn things take time to upload


arre upload it somewhere else yaar, gmail ki toh maa behen ek ho gayi thi


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

If it is porn then send me too. I'm serious.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

^^we don't deal in that trade. Even a kid can get that with single click.

We are sharing some rare things, albeit a good and funny ones.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> the symptoms are quite prominent of her age, recently she celebrated *peek-a-boo *birthday especially for her fans...lolz ...google it


Really? Didnt know about that. Mom around.. so will look it up later 
Seems everyone is going wild (MIley Cyrus' gals gone wild pics!!). Good for guys like us.



MetalheadGautham said:


> whats with you guys fighting over a little girl who might very well be the next big failure ?



Oh... shez grown up to be quite all right. Definitely no failure.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Really? Didnt know about that. Mom around.. so will look it up later
> Seems everyone is going wild (MIley Cyrus' gals gone wild pics!!). Good for guys like us.
> 
> Oh... shez grown up to be quite all right. Definitely no failure.


Thu aab bhi bacha hai.
Umar main nahi, dhimaak mai.
Samjh nahi sakta.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

send me a copy too.....me dead serious


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 24, 2008)

Heyyy..goobi's apple is also green now


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thu aab bhi bacha hai.
> Umar main nahi, dhimaak mai.
> Samjh nahi sakta.


Hindi?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

abe, hum sab janthe hein ki too hindi achi tarah janthe hein


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats to all three of you...


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

din said:


> Aaaaw . Indyan - You are the 'old' Pallab ? ?  ? I mean on the era of Sunny (Sunnydiv) etc ? (Pallab eating Pulav - that person ? ? )
> 
> I never knew !!!!



Yeah. The same guy.
I had initially joined the forum on 4rth Nov 2003.
About an year ago my old account got deleted when the admins were updating the forum due to corruption in the db. So I had to register a new account.
And yeah.. we havent had a chat for so many days.
The y!m conf is almost defunct thesedays. I still remember those days we used to have 10-15 people at a time.


----------



## din (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW, Pallab, I am glad you are back and Mod here. 

Missing the good old days though !


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 24, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Yeah. The same guy.
> I had initially joined the forum on 4rth Nov 2003.
> About an year ago my old account got deleted when the admins were updating the forum due to corruption in the db. So I had to register a new account.
> And yeah.. we havent had a chat for so many days.
> The y!m conf is almost defunct thesedays. I still remember those days we used to have 10-15 people at a time.


Don't make me nostalgic again, man.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

You are  virus. Wht do u know bout nostalgia ^o


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

All you Old guys (No offense ) can always join us on IRC. 
#think-digit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> All you Old guys (No offense ) can always join us on IRC.
> #think-digit


+1


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm late to wish...

Congrats Pathik, goobi & Indyan......


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2008)

Congos Indyan
Congos Pathik
Congos Goobi


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

Indyan,Pathik & goobimama congrats


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope the mods wont find me the *scapegoat* here to ban  there are 2-3 villains here you know! FIRST STOP THE PROVOCATION ,then I will think. and no way I am going to leave linking sources. it is needed and also as per the forum rules too 

first this kid should stop his rants.right now trying N73 on *GNU/Linux* you know


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. And Praka, dont worry, dude. We have very sensible Mods. 

Locking the thread now.


----------

